

Ask HN: How can a newbie contribute to an open source project in python?  - anantzoid

I've just learned the basics of python, and I suppose that, for becoming a perfectionist, practice and coding is the best way.
So what kind of contribution can I make to a project written in python, though I may not understand it fully.
======
truebosko
Most mature Python projects will have unit tests, and most of those will be
incomplete / broken. Reading the tests will help you understand the use-cases
of the program, learn some Python along the way, and then contribution by your
own additions.

------
mcotton
Python has a great community and Github makes it super easy to contribute.

Step 1: Create a github account Step 2: Look at other projects you find
interesting, clone them and try them out. If you have a hard time installing
it or using it, improve something about it and submit a pull request. Even if
it is just improving the README. Step 3: Repeat.

You can always tear apart my projects and improve them if you are interested.
<http://github.com/mcotton>

